
The Closest Habitable Exoplanets [video] - fogus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK6owRTFz0Q
======
sebringj
The only thing reliable on this is the names of the planets, the distance
away, the mass and the possibly the elements it possesses. We don't know much
about how the planet looks at all or if its atmosphere is a death trap. I
think its pretty misleading to show a beautiful earth-like terrain.

------
12LY
5\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luyten_b](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luyten_b)

4\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teegarden_b](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teegarden_b)

3\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gliese_1061](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gliese_1061)

2\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tau_Ceti_b](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tau_Ceti_b)

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxima_Centauri_b](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxima_Centauri_b)

All are 12 light years away, except for Proxima Centauri at 4 light years.

------
exoplanets
Pretty sure nothing is correct in this video. It displays a bunch of
globes/maps which cannot be representative of anything beyond imaginary
fantasy lands, and maybe that's artistic license.

But the video mentions sending radio waves in 1986, even though the first
suspects weren't claimed until 1988. We really didn't start "discovering"
exoplanets until after 2000.

Better off reading wikipedia articles. This video is _highly_ suspicious.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_exoplanet_firsts](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_exoplanet_firsts)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exoplanet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exoplanet)

------
reedwolf
*That we've found so far.

~~~
est31
Yes, in fact Kepler only has a limited area of the sky it's observing. There
might be exoplanets much much closer that are outside of that area.

------
xutopia
The audio was really bad but the information was really interesting.

------
lrem
Do we know for sure that any of them is more habitable than Venus? (Can't
quite watch a video now, if the answer is in it I'll definitely do.)

~~~
gutnor
With our current or even predicted technology (i.e. no FTL), we basically
would have solved the "living in space indefinitively" problem first.

So even a Venus like planet would be an very interesting target, flush with
easily extractible resources.

